# Which files can I SAFELY delete?



## welsh-jon (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi folks, please could someone remind me which files I can safely delete from the find files and folders tool. I want to free up some space. I know of (*.tmp) and (*.bak) Is there a comprehensive list of other file types?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you delete *.bak, you will lose a bunch of your backup files. Most of them will just get recreated anyway.

You can also delete
*.gid
*.chk
*.fts
*.001, *.002, etc, until there are none of these files left.

What OS are you running? If Windows 95/98/ME, you can delete the following
c:\Recycled\*.*
c:\Windows\Tempor~1\*.*
c:\Windows\History\*.*
c:\Temp\*.*
c:\Windows\Intern~1\*.*
c:\windows\cookies\*.*
c:\Windows\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

There are programs like ccleaner that will do this kind of thing for you as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd delete all the 001, 002, etc files unless you know what you're deleting. Deleting all the cookies will also lose all the site logins, like this one, so you'll have to enter it again.

Also, the list presented appears to be a 9x or ME list, since stuff like cookies, temp files, and Internet history don't appear in those locations for 2K/XP.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no reason to delete any temp files unless you're experiencing a specific problem that is resolved by deleting them.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

He wants to free up space...hence deleting temp files.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's a suggestion...

I use this procedure frequently to recover disk space...
you'll regain much, especially the first time you run it.

*Find Junk Files 1.31*


> *"Find Junk Files is a user-friendly utility designed to free up disk space by deleting useless junk files. Each time you use your PC unwanted files are created that increasingly use more space on your hard drive...."*


Five separate scans will find:
Junk files.exe
Find Dead Links v1.10
Find Empty Folders v1.10
Strip Zip Comments v1.10
Folder Space v1.10
(it will not delete Folders that are vital to your system...it will ask for your "OK" not to delete them)

After which run...*CCleaner 1.21.130*

**Defrag

**Reboot

P.S. check your Free Space before and after to see how much space you were able to recover.

Also, a good idea to be sure you have a recent System Restore Point as a precaution.


----------



## welsh-jon (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks folks, I'm using Windows 98 se and like it!
Jon


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I also use find junk files, which comes with a list of different file types that it looks for. Here are some more, which you may or may not find useful depending on what software you have.

*.old Files ...Backup Files
*.sav Files ...Backup Files.

*.cnt
*.diz
*.doc
*.GID
*.lic
*.query

-------------------------------------------------

Below is an extensive list of TEMP and Junk Files I compiled for you. You might find it useful.

TEMP and Junk Files:

*.000 .....sequential file in split Zip archive?
*.001 .....sequential file in split Zip archive?
*.002 .....sequential file in split Zip archive?
*.1st .....(system.1st is a Windows diagnostic file)
*.$$$ .....MS-DOS Temporary Files
*.&db .....Temporary Files (dBASE IV)
*.--- .....Setup Temporary Files
*.?$? .....Temporary Files(st Reader)
*.?~? .....Temporary Files
*.MS ......Microsoft Product Backup Files
*.^ .......Temporary Files
*.__ ......Temporary Files
*._dd .....Lost Cluster Files
*._detmp ..Temporary Files
*.mp ......Temporary Files
*.bak .....Backup Files
*.b~k .....Backup File, some text editors
*.bk ......Backup File
*.bk? .....Potential junk
chklist.* .Lost Cluster Files
*.chk .....Lost Cluster Log Files
*.cpy .....Backup Files
*.db$ .....Temporary Files (dBASE)
*.dmp .....Potential junk
*.edb .....Exchange Server store (a database)
*.err .....Error File
*.fic .....Potential junk
*.fnd .....Find Result Files
*.ftg .....Word List File of *.HLP
*.fts .....Word List File of *.HLP
*.gid .....Windows Help Index Files
*.nav .....Backup Files
*.nu3 .....Symantec Backup File
*.old .....Backup Files
*.prv .....Backup Files (bootlog.prv: Windows diagnostic file)
*.sav .....Backup File.
*.sdi .....Archive Content File
*.sik .....Potential junk
*.spc .....Temporary Files (WordPerfect for Windows)
*.syd .....Backup Files
*.temp ....Temporary Files
*.tmp .....Temporary Files
*.wbk .....Word Backup Files
*.~* ......Temporary Files
*__ofidx*.* .....Microsoft Find Fast Indexer File
*.license.txt ...Potential junk
*install*.txt ...Potential junk
*.log.txt .......Log Files Windows diagnostic files
*modemlog.txt ...Windows Modem Log File
*order*.txt .....Potential junk
readme.txt ...Potential junk
*whatsnew*.txt ...Potential junk
0*.nch ...........Temporary Files created by MS Outlook Express
ABEND.LOG ........Novell Abend Log
anti-vir.dat .....Created by F-Prot Anti-Virus
eula.txt .........Microsoft end-user license agreement
file_id.diz ......Description of Shareware
ghosterr.txt .....Norton Ghost Error File
iebak.dat ........Internet Explorer Junk File
modemdet.txt .....Windows Diagnostic File
msoe.txt .........Readme for Microsoft Outlook(TM) Express
mssecure.xml .....Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer File
pq_debug.txt .....PowerQuest PartitionInfo file
pspbrwse.jbf .....Paint Shop Folder Image Information Cache File
suhdlog.dat ......Windows diagnostic File
system.st ........Windows diagnostic File
twain???.mtx .....TWAIN Temporary File

Borland Temporary Files:

*.ilc
*.ild
*.ilf
*.ils
*.tds

Setup Temporary File:

mscreate.dir

Temporary Files:

*.~*
*.^*
*.??$

Visual Studios Temp Files:

*.bsc
*.ilk
*.res
*.pch

WS_FTP Temporary File:

ws_ftp.log


*.bmk
*.cam
*.cb
*.cln
*.cnt
*.da1
*.da2
*.diz
*.doc
*.fix
*.ign
*.ink
*.lgc
*.lge
*.lic
*.new
*.out
*.par
*.pvt
*.query
*.syd
*.umb
*.~mp
*.!!!
*.lhx

=================================


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Most temp files will be regenerated as the computer is used. If you're low on disk space, then you need to delete unused programs, unused files, or move files to CD or other storage media.

There are hundreds of threads here started by people who "cleaned" their computers only to discover they couldn't uninstall or update software. It's just not worth the potential headache when storage costs are so low.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm truly am not trying to be facetious, but is it possible to consider purchasing a larger hard drive? I say this because the comments so far would suggest differences about what to safely delete. If there are space issues with a drive, then why not get a larger drive?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

clsxmas said:


> I'm truly am not trying to be facetious, but is it possible to consider purchasing a larger hard drive? I say this because the comments so far would suggest differences about what to safely delete. If there are space issues with a drive, then why not get a larger drive?


Though your suggestion is not without merit *clsxmas*, that would be like saying:

*"My apartment is too small for me to walk around in because I have so
much unuseable furniture (that I'll never use) blocking my path so instead of
getting rid of that furniture I'll just move into a larger apartment and take all
that junk furniture with me."*

What *welsh-jon* wants to do is "free up" disk space on the HD he now has.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Telstar said:


> Though your suggestion is not without merit *clsxmas*, that would be like saying:
> 
> *"My apartment is too small for me to walk around in because I have so
> much unuseable furniture (that I'll never use) blocking my path so instead of
> ...


That was not my intent to recommend that one take the "junk" with them. Note that there were different answers about what "junk" to eliminate. My question now, based on information provided so far, is what files would you plan to eliminate?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

clsxmas wrote: That was not my intent to recommend that one take the "junk" with them. Note that there were different answers about what "junk" to eliminate. My question now, based on information provided so far, is what files would you plan to eliminate?

All the above.......  

Buy a external hard disk drive. And this one will work with Windows98/ME/XP at: http://computershopper.com.com/Smar...0_GB_-_Hi-Speed_USB/4505-3186_7-30908373.html and will give U safe storage.....


----------



## IamHis (Jul 19, 2005)

what has to be running on windows XP in this Windows Task Manager?? Can you end task on most of these or I guess a better question is what not to end task on?? Thanks, this is great - I have never used it before!


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Gotta love that list, stantley. Seems to me I created it.

http://www.mesh-of-unlikeliness.net/bold/index.php?showtopic=229


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

To Bold_Fortune:

Well, I ran across that list and liked it so much I copied it into a text file, but I forgot to bookmark the site where I got it from, so thanks for posting it so I can refer back to it. I also liked it so much I thought I'd share it with the readers of this board and we now know to thank Bold Fortune for creating it.

The Find Junk Files program has a similar list, but not as extensive as yours, so I found it useful to add some of yours to the program to create a wider search for potential junk files. 

There was a whole lot of useful information in the 'Slimming Down Windows XP' articles. Thanks for putting that out there.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clean out Windows XP's Prefetch folder to speed up boot times.

By Greg Shultz AT: http://techrepublic.com.com/?tag=nl.e064

Takeaway: 
Windows XP's Prefetch folder stores information about each program you launch; then, on subsequent restarts, XP uses the information in the folder to preload parts of those programs at boot time. Find out why you need to clean out the Prefetch folder periodically to keep boot times from dragging.

One of Microsoft's big selling points for Windows XP was that it loads applications much faster than its predecessors. To accomplish this feat, Windows XP uses what is called the "Prefetch technique," in which the operating system gathers information about each program that you launch and stores that information in the \Windows\Prefetch folder. Then on subsequent restarts, Windows XP uses the information in the Prefetch folder to essentially preload parts of those programs at boot time. Thus, when you launch your application, it appears to load really fast.

However, the Prefetch folder can accumulate too much information over time. This makes the operating system so busy loading bits and pieces of lots of applications into memory that it ends up slowing down the boot process. Fortunately, you can clean out the Prefetch folder at any time. Follow these four steps:

Access the Run dialog box by pressing [Windows]R. 
Type Prefetch in the Open text box and click OK. 
Press [Ctrl]A to select all the files. 
Press [Delete]. 
As you use your system, Windows XP will rebuild the contents of the Prefetch folder.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Much as I respect the articles at TechRepublic, I think this one is incorrect (as one of the reviewers noted at the bottom of the article).

Windows does NOT prefetch ALL programs listed in the Prefetch folder, at boot time!!

There are 2 options: one to speedup boot times, and one to speed up Applications. The application portion occurs as you start the particular application, not at boot time.

Reference


----------



## welsh-jon (Sep 27, 2003)

Woo Hoo!.... I love it when I ask a simple question and good folks fight over the right answers. I'll have to think up some more, sit back, and watch the fun. LOL No, really, I think that simple questions like mine help and empower so many other folk out there (like me..) to solve a problem with a little part of their world. Many thanks ALL!
Jon


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

WhitPhil said:


> Much as I respect the articles at TechRepublic, I think this one is incorrect (as one of the reviewers noted at the bottom of the article).
> 
> Windows does NOT prefetch ALL programs listed in the Prefetch folder, at boot time!!
> 
> ...


WhitPhil, I'm one of the readers that mostly agree on this article. Like Greg Shultz said: "I've not recommended that you clean out the folder everyday nor that you disable this feature nor expect immediate performance results". http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-11183-0.html?forumID=5&threadID=178204&messageID=1813480

CCleaner cleans old prefetch data for U anyways.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Kenny:

My point was not in regard to whether one should periodically delete files from the prefetch folder. Rather, it was in regard to how the feature was being described. 

The article states that ALL files in the prefetch folder are loaded at boot time. That is not correct. 
It prefetchs those involved in the boot process, during boot up. And, when a particular application is launched,files specifically related to it, are prefetched.

And, yes Windows repopulates it. BUT, then the process restarts at square one. 

Every time an application is run (or a boot occurs), the files in the prefetch folder get optimized/tuned. Thus, hopefully, making subsequent boots and executions faster.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

WhitPhil,
You're right. The article feature was being described somewhat off beat.. 

On another note: The next version of Windows finally has an official name: Windows Vista visit: http://news.com.com/Longhorns+new+name+Windows+Vista/2100-1016_3-5799734.html?tag=nl.e498


----------

